# Car bomb



## QC (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen this documentary? Robert Baer, a former CIA man, was working in Beirut in 1983 when a car bomb explosion at the American Embassy killed 63 people, including many of his colleagues. In his documentary, Baer looks at the history of the car bomb. I saw the first episode and it was pretty interesting. The first bomb was a horse and cart in Wall St. in September 1920 set off by an Italian anarchist.  

http://www.sbs.com.au/blogarticle/109867/Car-Bomb/blog/Documentaries-SBS


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 16, 2009)

I wasnt sure if this was about the drink or the actual ...you know..car bomb when I saw the title.  Interesting as always QC!;)


----------



## QC (Jun 16, 2009)

I just finished viewing the 2nd Ep. It's pretty good. Everyone should walk from now on, that's the answer.


----------

